# Samplemodeling strings and hyperion strings gui are completely weird in Vienna Ensemble Pro 7



## x-dfo (Apr 29, 2020)

Was just curious if anyone else had experienced this or had a solution.
To note: they're completely fine in kontakt standalone or a kontakt vst instance.

Thanks!


----------



## x-dfo (Apr 29, 2020)

Ah nevermind, it's because some Kontakt instruments need a sequencer connection aka DAW.
I connected to Studio One and all is well in case anyone ever googles this


----------



## I like music (Apr 29, 2020)

x-dfo said:


> Ah nevermind, it's because some Kontakt instruments need a sequencer connection aka DAW.
> I connected to Studio One and all is well in case anyone ever googles this



I had something like this with a few of my libraries, and it turns out that if I didn't have my audio interface plugged into the laptop, the interface was messed up!


----------

